# Bottled wine storage question



## ebbutler (May 17, 2014)

What is the proper way to store bottled wine? Laying down or standing up?

Recently I've opened wine that I've purchased and kept for around one year and two of them have been bad. One, I first noticed because the cork came out with almost no effort. These are wines that I've tasted at wineries and have bought from and I wouldn't question them intentionally selling be a bad bottle.

Thanks


----------



## sour_grapes (May 17, 2014)

You need to store them lying down (assuming you have a natural cork in the bottle). Otherwise, the cork can dry out, which shrinks it and allows air in.


----------



## dralarms (May 17, 2014)

Normally on side or upside down. That said if you bought a bottle of wine and a year later it was bad, then they are not storing properly or using the wrong size corks. I've got bottles here that are 2 years old, been stored right side up, and the cork is still soft, pliable and removes normally. (And the wine is fantastic, BTW. )


----------



## spaniel (May 25, 2014)

Not only direction, but also conditions matter. I was given some wine which had been stored upright but also on a shelf where sunlight could hit it. Every bottle was bad.


----------



## GeoS (Jun 22, 2014)

Wine should be stored on it's side in a cool dark room such as a cellar or basement. If you do not have that a small refrigerator will work. It should not be kept very cold maybe around 60 degrees.
The exception is if a screw on cap or a synthetic cork is used then the bottles can be stored upright. Natural corks need to be kept wet and therefore should be stored on their side.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 2, 2014)

"Cave-like" conditions are considered (by some) as ideal, cool (mid sixties) and Damp (over 70% humidity). Funny, I have also heard that the same conditions are great for cigars too.


----------



## berrycrush (Jul 2, 2014)

That shouldn't happen even you store it right-up. Two bottles? com'on. I wouldn't buy from them again if I were you.


----------



## MrKevin (Jul 3, 2014)

There can be a number of reasons your wine might have went bad. Proper cellar conditions, like cool 55 being ideal, humidity around 50-70%, out of sun and flourscent light, lay on side to keep the cork wet, not stored around any strong odors, constant temp real important, vibration free, to name a few.


----------

